# Moving to Thailand - teaching and property questions



## Anna6124 (May 17, 2010)

Hello, 

I am moving out to Thailand early next year to complete the TEFL course and work as a teacher. I have done a lot of online research into this but there are a couple of areas I'm having trouble finding information about. 

The first is the best way to go about renting an apartment. I have found two or three housing websites that advertise two bedroom apartments with pool, and gym for between 13,000 and 16,000 depending on the standard and location. This is affordable for me but I wanted to find out if this is a realistic price or if it is cheaper to look outside of the internet for property. And, if so, how would you go about finding somewhere?

The other question is about schools in Bangkok. Whilst I have found a wealth of information about the language colleges and private, international schools I can find almost nothing about the government schools. I have read some articles saying that they have 50 children in a class and difficult working conditions (i.e. no air con!) but most of what I've read is years out-of-date so I have no idea if this is still the case. I would much rather work for a school than one of the language colleges but, coming from the freezing wastelands of England I don't think I could take being in a room with 50 people for two hours with no air conditioning!


----------

